# I have an idea



## metzgermeister (Aug 7, 2012)

This is my first post here so howdy all!

I have a nutty idea but i don't know if it will work so if any of you know about electronics, wiring and the likes, I would love to hear from you.

If I were to make a bracket to hold 3 high output alternators with voltage regulators integrated into them and 1 12v DC motor, put small pulleys on the alternators and a large pulley on the motor so it can run low rpm requiring less energy while turning the alternators at optimum rpm. 

The motor would have a draw less than one alternators output so both would be wired to one battery. The other 2 alternators would be wired to a 2 battery bank of 2 deep cycle 12v batteries which would powera 2500w DC to AC power inverter.

Now could I theoretically run the inverter in the mornings and evenings to power things and flip a switch so that the motor spins all 3 alternators via serpentine belt, one to keep the motor battery charged while running and the other 2 to charge the bank for the inverter while I sleep?

Thoughts?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## farminghandyman (Mar 4, 2005)

IF I am understanding you, your tying to create more than you use, 
(if it was that simple there would not be utility companies)

there are NO that I am aware of 100% efficient machines, and your motor would have to put out more than the alternators took to turn, so say your alternators each took 5 HP to turn to make power, your motor would have to put out at least 15HP, and in reality would need more out put or amps than the generators could make, if batteries were in the system the motor would just deplete them to make it run, 

but the system you described I do not think will not work, (basically your trying to build a perpetual motion machine)


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

> The motor would have a draw less than one alternators output


 There's your flaw. No it won't just take one alternators output; it will take all three's output and then some just to spin.


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

metzgermeister said:


> I have a nutty idea........


Yes you do.......emphasis on nutty.

But welcome to the forum !


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Ideas like yours have been tried by many......
But the laws of physics always prevail . . . . .
Power in does not, will not equal power out . . . . .

Thomas Edison was full of ****Ideas**** . .a good number of them never got off the lab table. . . . . . . .
But look at his 'nutty ideas' that did . . . . . . . 

welcome . . . .don't stop thinking.........................


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

It usually helps for a person to try some of their ideas. If they don't ever try them they don't know if they will work or not. They can learn quite a bit about how things work trying out their ideas. Sometimes other people have already tried your idea but most people will not take their word at what will work and what won't work.

Experience is the best teacher.


----------



## metzgermeister (Aug 7, 2012)

Thanks for the input and welcomes. I was curious since I keep seeing these alternators kits for wind energy to get more power output from alternators and I thought I would ask. I'm just not satisfied with wind and solar for DIY green energy. I guess its time to hit the workshop.


----------



## ace admirer (Oct 5, 2005)

science in our schools is a mile wide and a 1/16 inch deep....


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Regular "car" alternators are a poor choice for 'home wind' . . . .they need mucho rpms.

While taking a rest-bit from your shop take a peak at Otherpower.com 

For 'home wind' these guys are good . . . . .and you might find / take the challange to put you and your shop to work to build something that really does work well.......


----------



## whodunit (Mar 29, 2004)

I have had an idea for a perpetual motion machine but have no idea whether it's feasible. Basically it was a teeter-totter set-up with a sliding weight on a rod and springs on both ends. Once started the weight would slide and "load" the spring for the return. But since better men than I have tried and filed, I'm sure this won't work either.


----------



## ace admirer (Oct 5, 2005)

no will not work


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

Over unity is not possible. Seems plausible when you think about it.
physics sets all the rules, and those rules have yet to be broken.
I don't think they will be either,they may be added to, with better understanding.

The best you can hope and strive for is better efficiency of machines.


----------



## blooba (Feb 9, 2010)

How about a newton's cradle that pushes a hydraulic ram which then turns a generator. I could start the balls bouncing once a day and create power? .....lol... think that will put the utility companies outta business?


----------

